# "Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bodyguard of Lies
This is one of my favorite books. I wrote it when female leads in thrillers wasn't the rage. I got rejection after rejection from studios in Hollywood because of that, although the film agent handling it loved the characters and the story.

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.

"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies

"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill

Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the Kirkus quote. 

I related to Hannah and thought she was a really well drawn character. Neeley fascinates me though. I find myself going back to read her scenes in both BOL and Lost Girls often. Something about her that I am drawn too.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

One of my favorite books-- born out of the idea:  who polices the world of covert operations.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bodyguard of Lies
This is one of my favorite books. I wrote it when female leads in thrillers wasn't the rage. I got rejection after rejection from studios in Hollywood because of that, although the film agent handling it loved the characters and the story.

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.

"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies

"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill

Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2Insert Quote
A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.









http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer









http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.

By NY Times bestselling author, Bob Mayer








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.








http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
> "Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
> "Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
> "In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## mrtajthompson (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to read this now


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

A housewife and female assassin are chased across the United States and overseas while trying to discover the truth of the men in their lives.
"Heart-racing, non-stop action that is difficult to put down."-Mystery News on Bodyguard of Lies
"Thelma and Louise go clandestine."-Kirkus Reviews on Bodyguard of Lies
"In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies." Winston Churchill
Who polices the world of covert operations? Enter the Cellar, the most secret spy organization hiding deep within the United States.
http://www.amazon.com/Bodyguard-Lies-Black-Ops-ebook/dp/B003AYEP4A/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

